# '52 Black Phantom Frame - Factory Whizzer Crimp?



## BWbiker (Jan 22, 2012)

From what I have read factory Whizzer frames had specific serial numbers assigned (WZ & B10) - I don't if that was true in all cases. Here are pics of a re-paint Phantom frame I just picked up with what looks like a factory crimp in the chain side stay. Ser# is B07...  early '52. The ser#'s are under the crank housing, not on the rear stay which ocurred some time in '52. Also there is no crimp in the upper stay as I have seen on narrower CWC Whizzer frames. 

Question:
Could this be a Schwinn factory crimp '52 with a "B" serial number?

View attachment 38926View attachment 38927View attachment 38928


----------



## mason_man (Mar 4, 2012)

BWbiker said:


> From what I have read factory Whizzer frames had specific serial numbers assigned (WZ & B10) - I don't if that was true in all cases. Here are pics of a re-paint Phantom frame I just picked up with what looks like a factory crimp in the chain side stay. Ser# is B07...  early '52. The ser#'s are under the crank housing, not on the rear stay which ocurred some time in '52. Also there is no crimp in the upper stay as I have seen on narrower CWC Whizzer frames.
> 
> Question:
> Could this be a Schwinn factory crimp '52 with a "B" serial number?
> ...




Last year for the Whizzer Specials would have been 1951. More than likely a Whizzer Dealer would have done the bealt flats for this frame for bealt clearence. They started out as 507, S-4, then WZ for the 26" and S-10 for the 24". Nice project ride.


----------



## BWbiker (Mar 9, 2012)

*Phantom Whizzer frame*



mason_man said:


> Last year for the Whizzer Specials would have been 1951. More than likely a Whizzer Dealer would have done the bealt flats for this frame for bealt clearence. They started out as 507, S-4, then WZ for the 26" and S-10 for the 24". Nice project ride.



Thank you Mason Man! The crimp is so nicely done I figured someone with a nice die did it. The frame came with a near perfect (one tiny ding) rear wheel assy. laced with 120 g spokes and a real Whizzer HD New Departure style hub (no script), all shiney chrome, fresh new spokes, no rust. I have an orginal 50's Schwinn springer with not as nice paint or chrome but solid and straight, a minty Schwinn crank assy. I would trade towards a motor or original running gear for my '47-48 Roadmaster Whizzer project. Brad


----------



## mason_man (Mar 11, 2012)

BWbiker said:


> Thank you Mason Man! The crimp is so nicely done I figured someone with a nice die did it. The frame came with a near perfect (one tiny ding) rear wheel assy. laced with 120 g spokes and a real Whizzer HD New Departure style hub (no script), all shiney chrome, fresh new spokes, no rust. I have an orginal 50's Schwinn springer with not as nice paint or chrome but solid and straight, a minty Schwinn crank assy. I would trade towards a motor or original running gear for my '47-48 Roadmaster Whizzer project. Brad




Whizzer also used schwinn DX frames in 1950 and 51,54. i'm really liking the look of the roadmaster, this one is a 1942 with a J motor with all the hop ups.
Ray


----------



## Mr. Holly (Nov 6, 2016)

I don't know if you still have this bike or even care, but it is a 1946 with a factory crimp. I have a 47 Whizzer with the exact same crimp, and have seen dozens more with this same crimp. This predates the other crimp that you would see commonly associated with the welded on brake arm. I hope this helps.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (May 25, 2018)

How would one research if a 1948 Schwinn was a factory built Whizzer? I am looking to buy one from a gentleman who's claiming his is but doesn't have supporting documents.

Thank you,
Chris Kennedy


----------



## Chiptosser (May 31, 2018)

Chris,
Have you found the info. that you are looking for?
Schwinn, did not  build the Whizzer's.
If you are talking about Whizzer motor bikes,  then it would be a  Sportsman, Loop frame pacemaker , Ambassador, standard Pace maker.
Whizzer, made kits to install on Schwinn's or what ever you wanted to mount a engine on.
A lot of Schwinn dealers sold Whizzer engine kits mounted on Schwinn bicycles or the kits.


----------

